
AlphaGo and the Future of Computer Games: Conversation at U. of Alberta [video] - swannodette
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UMm0XaCFTJQ
======
deepnet
AlphaGo's 1st incarnation included an input scalar that the Net was taught
represented the level of Human Play to Emulate (handily included in the
dataset).

Thus AlphaGo plays as a human (before MCTS), it's choices model a challenging
oppenent.

If the dataset included the name of the player in the Dataset then AlphaGo
could play in the style of that player.

This offers a human experience, and for teaching one can show what different
experts at differing levels would choose.

~~~
taneq
This (along with the Neural Algorithm for Artistic Style paper) opens some
interesting questions about simulating specific humans and the relationship of
such simulations to mind uploading. Obviously it's a huge distance away from a
proper upload, but with enough input data maybe this could form the basis of
Alastair Reynolds' "beta simulations".

------
TwoBit
Most computer games these days have terrible AI. I'm starting to think that
it's intentional. Otherwise I would fare much worse in the game.

~~~
taneq
The purpose of video game AI is not to beat you, but to lose to you in a fun
way.

~~~
eru
It's much more fun for a human to win with a small force against seemingly
overwhelming number of enemy mooks.

If computer games had awesome AI trying to beat you, you'd need the
overwhelming superiority of numbers just to stay alive.

That applies to the computer competing with you, though. There are games, like
eg RPGs, with more space for cooperative AI.

------
naringas
I wanna play civilization vs a crowd trained (and probably intentionaly
crippled) AI of this kind.

------
skybrian
The sound seems pretty poor so I'm not going to listen to this. Anyone want to
summarize?

~~~
kami8845
Nobody? Come on, somebody help the poor guy out.

